# Mike Bibby



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey Guys

Mike Bibby is my starting PG this year for fantasy, and I was wondering how you think he will contribute this season.

Why has he never dished the assists that many guys (including J-WILL) i know that haunts you, has?

Do you think his Jumpshot will be better this year? Any news on his current pre-season play?


Id appreciate a good input on him. Thanks guys!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Last year his foot was still bothering him up into the playoffs and he is healthy this year so he is bound to have a better season.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Preseasons stats:

Game One: 19 points (7/9 FG) 4 assists
Game Two: 16 points (4/7 FG) 5 assists
Game Three: 14 points (6/16 FG) 3 assists
Game Four: 8 points (3/8 FG) 2 assists
Game Five: 8 points (4/13 FG) 2 assists
Game Six: 6 points (2/10 FG) 1 assist
Game Seven: 15 points (6/12 FG) 7 assists


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Don't worry bout the assists as much as the real comeback. Last year was just a bad fluck, a sophmore curse kinda thing. He'll do great!


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

He's totally capable of being a top apg man for you fantasy team. When he was w/ the Grizzlies he ranked among the top 5 PG's in that category. I too grabbed him for 1 of my leagues b/c I think he will get back to that staus once again this year. Also, many people were against him being chosen for the Olympic team over other talented PG's and he used that as motivation and played pertty well for team U.S. I think that motivation could bleed over into this season. At least I hope so. :angel:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>
> 
> Why has he never dished the assists that many guys (including J-WILL) i know that haunts you, has?


I feel like I've explained this a million times, but whatever. His assists are not as high as JWill's because of the way the Kings play. They pass as a team, mostly through CWebb and Vlade. When you have arguably the 2 best passing big men in the league, you might as well use them, right? No other team last season had 3 guys that averaged at least 4.7 apg or 4 guys w/ at least 3.4 apg. Also, the Kings are patient on offense and don't usually shoot on the entry pass. Furthurmore, many other players bring the ball up the court on fast breaks other than Mike such as Christie, B Jax, Hedo (won't anymore though), and Peja. Vlade and CWebb also make cross court passes after defensive rebounds, steals, and blocks frequently as well leading to assists. When Mike played for the Grizz, he was is the top 5 in apg. JWill's apg also greatly increased after he left the Kings because the Grizzlies pass mainly through theirt pg.

That was my Mike Bibby assist rant #1204 I think.

Anyway, his assists should be higher this year because CWebb is out and Vlade won't be playing as many minutes as well as the fact he's not playing injured this season. His inconsistancy bugs me big time though. Once Webber comes back, Bibby's scoring should increase big time though cus of their pick and roll so you don't need to drop him even though his assist numbers will probably go down.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mike Bibby*



> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> 
> I feel like I've explained this a million times, but whatever. His assists are not as high as JWill's because of the way the Kings play. They pass as a team, mostly through CWebb and Vlade. When you have arguably the 2 best passing big men in the league, you might as well use them, right? No other team last season had 3 guys that averaged at least 4.7 apg or 4 guys w/ at least 3.4 apg. Also, the Kings are patient on offense and don't usually shoot on the entry pass. Furthurmore, many other players bring the ball up the court on fast breaks other than Mike such as Christie, B Jax, Hedo (won't anymore though), and Peja. Vlade and CWebb also make cross court passes after defensive rebounds, steals, and blocks frequently as well leading to assists. When Mike played for the Grizz, he was is the top 5 in apg. JWill's apg also greatly increased after he left the Kings because they pass mainly through theirt pg.
> ...


ppl always do try to say that stuff bout Bibby, but we do have a more of a passing team! You are soo smart!^^^


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It's Bibby's magic moment


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Last year his foot was still bothering him up into the playoffs and he is healthy this year so he is bound to have a better season.



 Umm, are you saying that the sole purpose of him not having a good season last year was because of his foot. Excuuussess. 



> Last year was just a bad fluck, a sophmore curse kinda thing. He'll do great!


Umm, yeah sophmore curse. I guess you could say that even though it was his 5th year in high school. I'm staying with the sophmore kind of language here. Yes it was his second year with the Kings, but i'd like to think of his play in more of an overall standpoint. 5th year in the leauge kind of standpoint. 



> I feel like I've explained this a million times, but whatever. His assists are not as high as JWill's because of the way the Kings play. They pass as a team, mostly through CWebb and Vlade.


Yes I totally agree with you. In J-Wills last year with the Kings he averaged a mere 5.4 assists per game, because Sac-Town at that time was just beginning to play like they were made to play. I don't think Bibby will ever get the chance to be the typical type of point guard on that team, because there are to many great passers surrounding him. Hek, even Peja had a hellofva pass during that Laker preseason game. (one handed catch behind the back with his leftt hand on the baselineeee!!!geez that was crazy good of a pass)Bibby will average no more than 7 dimes a game if he remains with the Kings for years to come. That is not a bad thing at all, as long as the Kings are winning then I believe Bibby will be happy. 

But when J-Will comes to town Bibby is going to get shook out of his mind. J-Will is going to light up his former team, because grudges always come back when playing former teams. It's just the nature of playing the game. Not to mention Bibby has to worry about Luke Ridnour now to. Watch out Sac-Town Ridnour is going to be one hell of a ball-player in Seattle.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Hedo, i'm not hating on your comment though, it was part of why he was bad last year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Hedo, i'm not hating on your comment though, it was part of why he was bad last year.


I know. I just said it because he came out and said that to the Sacramento Bee during the Olympics.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

We'll all have to see tonight!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> We'll all have to see tonight!


19 points (8/15 FG) and 7 assists (only 1 turnover)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo</b>!
> 
> 
> 19 points (8/15 FG) and 7 assists (only 1 turnover)


He played very well tonight. Very well.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> But when J-Will comes to town Bibby is going to get shook out of his mind. J-Will is going to light up his former team, because grudges always come back when playing former teams. It's just the nature of playing the game. Not to mention Bibby has to worry about Luke Ridnour now to. Watch out Sac-Town Ridnour is going to be one hell of a ball-player in Seattle.



J-Will doesn't hold grudges for Sac. In fact, whenever they met, White Chocolate always help out the Kings by cranking a lot of 26-foot jumpers with 20 seconds on the clock. At least a couple games he shot the Grizz straight into a double-dit deficit. I wish he gets traded to the Lakers.

I think Ridnour has come nice intangibles, and he is a surprisingly good finisher in the lane. But the guy can't make a jump shot to save his life. If you put Ridnour and J-Will together, they will produce enough bricks to build our own Great Wall.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beb0p</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> J-Will doesn't hold grudges for Sac. In fact, whenever they met, White Chocolate always help out the Kings by cranking a lot of 26-foot jumpers with 20 seconds on the clock. At least a couple games he shot the Grizz straight into a double-dit deficit. I wish he gets traded to the Lakers.


:yes: 

In his first game against the Kings (at Memphis) he led the Grizzlies back in 4th quarter to win the game by 4 but since then the Kings are 7-0 against the Grizz and J-Will has really not been a factor.


----------



## Ajacks (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason Williams is better than Mike Bibby, I have played against both of them.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Mike Bibby gets disrespected a lot but the guy produces all the time. He deserves the money and he needs to feed all those mooches in TEAM DIME.


:rotf:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Have you guys watched him, looks like his touch is back..


----------



## mindnsoul (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike Bibby ... Bleeeh ... So he had a good series against the Lakers' Derek Fisher (oh no!), and everyone thinks he's a good player. Put him on last year's LA Clippers, and his career will take a nose dive a la Andre Miller. I'd much rather see Bobby Jackson starting because he always plays with high energy and never DISAPPEARS time & time again. Then again, the only reason Jackson doesn't start is because of Bibby's overpaid contract.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mindnsoul</b>!
> Mike Bibby ... Bleeeh ... So he had a good series against the Lakers' Derek Fisher (oh no!), and everyone thinks he's a good player. Put him on last year's LA Clippers, and his career will take a nose dive a la Andre Miller. I'd much rather see Bobby Jackson starting because he always plays with high energy and never DISAPPEARS time & time again. Then again, the only reason Jackson doesn't start is because of Bibby's overpaid contract.



It may appears that way to someone not very knowledgeable about basketball. It's funny how people kept using his salary as the only reason Bibby starts. Are there so many dodos out there who think that coaches start players based on their salary? If so, how do you explain Tariq Adul-Wahad not playing?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bibby has been very good so far this season. If he stays healthy he will continue to put up numbers. I think the reason he is called overrated is because he has to share the ball with so many good players.
Bibby, Bebop, Christie, Peja, Divac, Miller, Wallace and then Webber comes back.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Bibby, <b>Bebop</b>, Christie, Peja, Divac, Miller, Wallace and then Webber comes back.



I come back from where?

Actually, you got me. I'm in NY now. But I will go back to Sac to lend my moral support for them soon enough!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Mike Bibby will never snarl, stick out his tongue and shout, "So there!" But he wants to. You know he does. He is enjoying the finest season of his six-year NBA career, continuing his rise in the hierarchy of impressive lead guards, and doing everything within his power to prove that last season's playoff performance was an aberration, his sore left foot inhibiting his mobility and messing with his mechanics.
> 
> So to all those critics ... ?
> 
> ...


Full Story


----------

